# Building Hutches



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm planning hutches/cages for my rabbits. I'll need at least 4 holes, but could use 5.  I'm just not sure what kind of hutches/cages I want.  I have a few options. I could build the hutches onto the side of my barn.  I could build a long free-standing hutch on wooden legs.  I could just make hanging cages and hang them inside the barn in the winter, or hang them outside (under a roof) in the summer.  Do the hanging cages sway too much when the rabbits move?    THere are just so many options. I'd like it to be affordable and sturdy.  

And is it worth the extra work and time to build cages instead of buying them in kits, if I'm just doing wire hanging cages?  Or are wire cages best stacked on frames?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 6, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I'm planning hutches/cages for my rabbits. I'll need at least 4 holes, but could use 5.  I'm just not sure what kind of hutches/cages I want.  I have a few options. I could build the hutches onto the side of my barn.  I could build a long free-standing hutch on wooden legs.  I could just make hanging cages and hang them inside the barn in the winter, or hang them outside (under a roof) in the summer.  Do the hanging cages sway too much when the rabbits move?    THere are just so many options. I'd like it to be affordable and sturdy.
> 
> And is it worth the extra work and time to build cages instead of buying them in kits, if I'm just doing wire hanging cages?  Or are wire cages best stacked on frames?


If it were me, I would use hanging cages either inside or definitely outside your barn.   DH and I already talked about our next move regarding our breeding program.  We are going wired cages that stack (rabbits will be inside)  and DH wants to build them himself.  It depends on how much time you have to put into building and how much the kits are.   DH wants to take the time to build.   

Look forward to seeing what you plan to do.  Keep us posted.

K


----------



## Legacy (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is a video of my cages and what I like and don't like about them. Maybe it will help you. Maybe not.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWiR1Uqc6JI


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 6, 2012)

I always suggest all wire hanging cages when possible. This eliminates any urine soaked, bacteria infested wood and allows clean up options underneath. However, your location has a lot to do with where you end up putting them.

Also, I have built and bought cages. I suggest buying good quality cages from somewhere like Klubertanz, which is only a couple dollars more than building them yourself and saves a lot of hassle and is better quality. They come flat and need assembled with J Clips, but are pre-cut, flattened and ready to go. Specifically, I'd recommend 14 gauge, galvanized AFTER weld, 1"x2" sides and top, 1/2"x1" bottom and then baby saver wire on sides (1/2"x1" for a few inches on the bottom of the sides of the cage to keep kits from falling through the wire). Personally, I use 7.5" Fine-X feeders for breeding does and 3.5" Fine-X feeders for bucks (buck's cages are smaller and require less feed). I always buy the 2-hole cages as well. This is easier to manage and customize where you put them. 



			
				aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Do the hanging cages sway too much when the rabbits move?


If you have hanging cages, you can keep them from swaying by crossing the wires after you've hung them. For instance, hang them normally, they add wire from the back of the cage to the front support. Then from the front of the cage to the back support. Then some wire from the right angling to the left a couple feet and from the left to the right. Doing this will make it as sturdy as if they were screwed directly into a wooden beam (if done right). Hopefully that makes sense...


----------



## hydroswiftrob (Jan 6, 2012)

Legacy said:
			
		

> Here is a video of my cages and what I like and don't like about them. Maybe it will help you. Maybe not.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWiR1Uqc6JI


Nice video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you all so much for all the info!  I just got back from TSC a little while ago and we bought some wire.  Of course they didn't have the J-pliers (never have everything we need in that store) but I got 1x1" wire for sides and 1"x1/2" wire for the top and bottom.  I did wonder if the 1x1 was too big for babies, but I have a larger hutch that I'll probably use as the "maternity ward" for when does are ready to kindle.  Tomorrow I need to look for a pair of those J-pliers, and then hopefully we can start on them soon.  

Does anyone know where to get those plastic guards for the wire around the door opening?  I can Google it, but thought someone might know off the top of his/her head.


----------



## TigerLilly (Jan 6, 2012)

Years ago when I was breeding rabbits, I think I got the wire guard at Jeffer's, on-line. Fairly cheap, back then, anyway.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 6, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where to get those plastic guards for the wire around the door opening?


I know both Bass and Klubertanz carry them. They come in long strips and you cut them to size.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

Legacy said:
			
		

> Here is a video of my cages and what I like and don't like about them. Maybe it will help you. Maybe not.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWiR1Uqc6JI


Thanks so much Legacy for sharing your set up.  Really nice video.  I learned a lot that can help me with my set up.

Have to agree with you regarding having tops on nesting boxes.  Though it maybe easy for me, the focus should be on the comfort of the kits as you stated.  

Thanks again for taking the time to explain your likes and dislikes of your set up.  And what you plan to do to make it the way you want it.

K


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 7, 2012)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

